# First Machine. No Experience Second Hand? Cautious Questions?



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi people. I'm new to the forum and in the market for a new machine. I've heeded some advice from other threads and began to consider second hand units and grinders. HOWEVER. I have no experience of what to look for in a machine or how to spot a problem. What questions would you be asking before going second hand? Am I better avoiding second hand? ... A little context: I'm a flat white drinker and my partner enjoys latte. I need something convenient for making these together. Budget for everything needed to get going is approx. £700 with a bit of room for movement (e.g. I'll spend £1000 if I won't need to upgrade to the next 10 years +). Smaller the unit the better.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

get your post count up so you can view the sales threads and buy from a forum member.......much better idea than giving someone you do not know a load of money and crossing your fingers


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

There's a guy on eBay who has three Gaggia Classics for sale around £160 each. I'm assuming they've been bought and fixed/cleaned for resale. I'm tempted despite them being potentially overpriced. However, I'll look here first.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum









Ditto what dfk41 said. There are some really decent machines/grinders on the for sale threads from trusted sellers.


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Noted. Thanks.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

You'll get a decent honestly described classic on here for less...just so happens i'm selling one!


----------

